

Google Play Music enables scan and match in Europe ahead of US launch - tmoretti
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/16/3653210/google-play-music-scan-and-match-europe

======
ZeroGravitas
Couple of questions,

1: does the scan and match work under Ubuntu? (edit: yes it does)

2: Does the 20,000 limit mean uploads ever? Can you delete your 20K and start
again without creating a whole new Google account?

